# 1994 Sea & Sky Klein Attitude as requested >



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

As requested, here are a few quick shots of my 1994 Sea & Sky Klein Attitude. As far as I can tell it's hardly ever been ridden. It looks like all of the components are original XT, along with the Flite saddle. I'm not sure about the Kalloy Uno post.. anyone know what these came with? I bought it about 4 years ago - probably the cheapest bike I've ever bought, and the best $550 I've ever spent. I probably should have used a tripod, but I only had a few minutes. Hope you enjoy some of them, they're pretty random.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

VERY NICE!!! doesn't even describe it!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## bloviating (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh Baby, bike porn at it's finest. What a beauty, plain and simple.

'Guin


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

beautiful. its funny the rear plastic spoke protector and reflectors are still installed. oh, and the water bottle cage ... kinda rare, no?


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

holden said:


> and the water bottle cage ... kinda rare, no?


Yes, its rare. Made by Cateye BTW.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Your a very lucky guy Klein Freak..*

Wow is that thing easy on the eyes.Do you want to sell it?How do I find nice old rigid Klein's like that? Is there a like vintage,classic type of classifields anywhere? Klein Freak did you say you had more Klein's?


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

some more [email protected] baby...


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

oh baby...


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Jasonwa2*

I tried to send you a PM with some questions but your box is full.Did you paint those rims?


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I tried to send you a PM with some questions but your box is full.Did you paint those rims?


Nope, they are velocity aeroheat.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my rare 1993 MC1 Sea & Sky:


























I've got turquoise Ringlé hubs and blue Avid Tri-Align brakes for it too...just not installed yet...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Klein Freak said:


> As requested, here are a few quick shots of my 1994 Sea & Sky Klein Attitude. As far as I can tell it's hardly ever been ridden. It looks like all of the components are original XT, along with the Flite saddle. I'm not sure about the Kalloy Uno post.. anyone know what these came with? I bought it about 4 years ago - probably the cheapest bike I've ever bought, and the best $550 I've ever spent. I probably should have used a tripod, but I only had a few minutes. Hope you enjoy some of them, they're pretty random.


I'm not so sure about the reflectors still being in place, but the rest of the bike is impressive!


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Archangel said:


> Here's my rare 1993 MC1 Sea & Sky:
> ...


Super right click.
Right clickin at the speed of sound.

Thankyou, I needed that right click. sigh...


----------

